# “The Genius in All of Us” by David Shenk



## Ambrose (Mar 22, 2010)

*How to Be Brilliant *
By ANNIE MURPHY PAUL
Published: March 18, 2010
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/21/books/review/Paul-t.html

You’ve probably heard it at one time or another: Most of us use only 10 percent of our brains. More factoid than fact, a claim of unknown provenance and dubious accuracy, the idea sticks around because of the enduring appeal of its underlying premise. We’d all love to think that we’re in possession of tremendous untapped potential, of latent mental powers just waiting to be activated. It seems so convenient, like falling in love with the person you’re already married to, or whipping up dinner from what’s already in your kitchen. You don’t have to leave home, or even change out of your pajamas.

Motivational gurus from Dale Carnegie to Tony Robbins have long promised access to these hidden stores of genius. Now here comes David Shenk with “The Genius in All of Us,” which argues that we have before us not a “talent scarcity” but a “latent talent abundance.” Our problem “isn’t our inadequate genetic assets,” but “our inability, so far, to tap into what we already have.” The truth is “that few of us know our true limits, that the vast majority of us have not even come close to tapping what scientists call our ‘unactualized potential.’ ” At first it would seem that Shenk, the author of thoughtful books on information overload, memory loss and chess, has veered into guru territory. But he has assembled a large body of research to back up his claims.

Two bodies, in fact. The first concerns the emerging science of epigenetics, the study of how the environment modifies the way genes are expressed. Since the days of Crick and Watson, we’ve tended to see genes as a set of straightforward instructions, a blueprint for constructing a person. Over the last 20 years, however, some scientists have begun to complicate that picture. “It turns out that the genetic instructions themselves are influenced by other inputs,” Shenk writes. “Genes are constantly activated and deactivated by environmental stimuli, nutrition, hormones, nerve impulses and other genes.” That means there can be no guaranteed genetic windfalls, or fixed genetic limits, bestowed at the moment of conception. Instead there is a continually unfolding interaction between our heredity and our world, a process that may be in some measure under our control. 

The second body of research investigates the nature of exceptional ability and how it arises. We’ve traditionally regarded superior talent as a rare and mysterious gift bequeathed to a lucky few. In fact, Shenk writes, science is revealing it to be the product of highly concentrated effort. He describes the work of the psychologist Anders Ericsson, who wondered if he could train an ordinary person to perform extraordinary feats of memory. When Ericsson began working with a young man identified as S.F., his subject could, like most of us, hold only seven numbers in his short-term memory. By the end of the study, S.F. could correctly recall an astonishing 80-plus digits. With the right kind of mental discipline, Ericsson and his co-investigator concluded, “there is seemingly no limit to memory performance.” Shenk weaves accounts of such laboratory experiments, conducted on average people, with the tales of singularly accomplished individuals — Ted Williams and Michael Jordan, Mozart and Beethoven — who all worked relentlessly to hone their skills. 

Bring these two domains together, and a new vision of achievement begins to come into focus. Shenk’s “ambitious goal,” he tells us, is to take this widely dispersed research and “distill it all into a new lingua franca, adopting helpful new phrases and metaphors” to replace old and misleading ones. Forget about genes as unchanging “blueprints” and talent as a “gift,” all tied up in a bow. “We cannot allow ourselves to think that way anymore,” he declares with some fervor. Instead, Shenk proposes, imagine the genome as a giant control board, with thousands of switches and knobs that turn genes off and on or tune them up and down. And think of talent not as a thing, but as a process; not as something we have, but as something we do. 

It’s ambitious indeed to try to overthrow in one go the conventional ideas and images that have accumulated since 1874, when Francis Galton first set the words “nature” and “nurture” against each other. Yet Shenk convinces the reader that such a coup is necessary, and he gets it well under way. He tells engaging stories, lucidly explains complex research and offers fresh insights into the nature of exceptional performance: noting, for example, that profound achievements are often driven by petty jealousies and resentments, or pointing out the surprising fact that great talent seems to cluster geographically and temporally, undermining the assumption that it’s all due to individual genetic endowments. Just how tall a task Shenk took on is evident in his voluminous endnotes, which go on as long as the main text and are just as interesting. Here the author allows us to watch him working his way through the literature, inquiring, arguing, marveling, as he wrestles a new understanding into being. 

Shenk doesn’t neglect the take-home point we’re all waiting for, even titling a chapter “How to Be a Genius (or Merely Great).” The answer has less in common with the bromides of motivational speakers than with the old saw about how to get to Carnegie Hall: practice, practice, practice. Whatever you wish to do well, Shenk writes, you must do over and over again, in a manner involving, as Ericsson put it, “repeated attempts to reach beyond one’s current level,” which results in “frequent failures.” This is known as “deliberate practice,” and over time it can actually produce changes in the brain, making new heights of achievement possible. Behold our long rumored potential, unleashed at last! Shenk is vague about how, exactly, this happens, but to his credit he doesn’t make it sound easy. “You have to want it, want it so bad you will never give up, so bad that you are ready to sacrifice time, money, sleep, friendships, even your reputation,” he writes. “You will have to adopt a particular lifestyle of ambition, not just for a few weeks or months but for years and years and years. You have to want it so bad that you are not only ready to fail, but you actually want to experience failure: revel in it, learn from it.” 

It’s in this self-help section that two weaknesses in Shenk’s argument become evident. The first is the matter of where the extreme drive and discipline that greatness requires are supposed to come from. Shenk tells us about Beethoven writing 60 to 70 drafts of a single phrase of music, and Ted Williams hitting practice pitches until his hands bled. Shenk would be the last to argue that such fierce dedication is “inborn” or “innate” — but if it isn’t, are the rest of us all equally capable of mustering it? We certainly can’t retroactively grant ourselves the kind of intense childhood exposure that Shenk describes for many of his greats, like Mozart and Yo-Yo Ma.

Shenk is also evasive about just what restrictions individual biology places on achievement. He is careful to say that we are not born without limits — it’s just that none of us can know what those limits are “before we’ve applied enormous resources and invested vast amounts of time.” He ducks the implication that these limits will, eventually, reveal themselves, and that they will stop most of us well short of Mozart territory. There’s a tension here between Shenk’s extravagant talk of “greatness” and “genius” and the more modest message he delivers: practice can improve your performance, perhaps far more than you imagined.

Still, it doesn’t feel as if Shenk is making false promises, perhaps because he so sincerely follows his own advice. In an oddly touching footnote, he relates his own struggle to achieve. “My attitude toward my own writing is simple: I assume that everything I write is rubbish until I have demonstrated otherwise. I will routinely write and rewrite a sentence, paragraph and/or chapter 20, 30, 40 times — as many times as it takes to feel satisfied.”

Such efforts have resulted in a deeply interesting and important book. David Shenk may not be a genius yet, but give him time. 

Annie Murphy Paul’s book “Origins,” about the new science of prenatal influences, will be published in September.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2010)

Ενδιαφέρον κείμενο, ορθολογικό. Σωστά όσα λέει, για γονίδια, περιβάλλον, nature and nurture, ταλέντα, τη σημασία που έχουν κάποια πράγματα που κάνουμε παιδιά. Φαντάσου μια υπερφυλή που κάθε μέλος της θα υπερεξειδικεύεται σε κάτι από μικρή ηλικία: ένα μάτσο ανισόρροποι θα ήταν κατά τ' άλλα. Χρειαζόμαστε ωστόσο, σε όλες τις ηλικίες, κάποιες οδηγίες, τεχνικές, κόλπα, shortcuts, για να μαθαίνουμε καλύτερα. Ταυτόχρονα, έχει σημασία να θέλουμε να μαθαίνουμε, να μη θέλουμε να μένουμε οι ίδιοι. Και να μαθαίνουμε πράγματα αληθινά και ουσιαστικά, να μη χανόμαστε σε λαβύρινθους μυθολογικών κατασκευασμάτων. Σήμερα που τόση γνώση είναι απλωμένη στα πόδια μας, επιβάλλεται περισσότερο από κάθε άλλη φορά να μαθαίνουμε πρώτα απ' όλα (α) πώς να μαθαίνουμε και (β) πώς να ξεδιαλέγουμε.


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> Φαντάσου μια υπερφυλή που κάθε μέλος της θα υπερεξειδικεύεται σε κάτι από μικρή ηλικία: ένα μάτσο ανισόρροποι θα ήταν κατά τ' άλλα.


Μα έχουμε κάποιες προσπάθειες σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση, με τα εκπαιδευτικά συστήματα που στηρίζουν την υπερεξειδίκευση από μικρή ηλικία. Κάποιοι φίλοι μου στέλνουν το παιδί τους σε πολύ χάι ιδιωτικό σχολείο εδώ στο Λονδίνο και ήδη ο μικρός έχει περάσει καμιά δεκαριά ψυχολογικά τεστ για να διαπιστωθεί πού έχει κλίση, ώστε να μη χάνει το χρόνο του με αυτά που δεν έχει κλίση. Ο μικρός πάει πέμπτη δημοτικού και βρήκαν ότι είναι καλός στο γράψιμο και σκράπας στα μαθηματικά. Οι γονείς διαφωνούν, αλλά η πίστη των εκπαιδευτικών και των άλλων γονιών σε αυτά τους φέρνει συχνά σε δύσκολη θέση. 




nickel said:


> Χρειαζόμαστε ωστόσο, σε όλες τις ηλικίες, κάποιες οδηγίες, τεχνικές, κόλπα, shortcuts, για να μαθαίνουμε καλύτερα.



Όμως, τα περισσότερα συστήματα διδασκαλίας είναι για αυτούς που έχουν ήδη μια κλίση. 
θυμάμαι στο σχολείο η δασκάλα της μουσικής μας έβαζε έναν-έναν να πούμε τον εθνικό ύμνο για να διαλέξει ποιούς θα πάρει στη χορωδία, και κόλλαγε τη ρετσινιά του παράφωνου σε όλους τους άλλους. Που μπορεί απλώς να ήταν παράφωνοι από το φόβο τους για τη μέθοδο επιλογής της. Παρόμοια και στα αθλητικά: σε μεγάλη ηλικία έμαθα ότι άμα δε λυγίζεις τον καρπό σημαδεύεις καλύτερα, γιατί δε μου το έλεγε αυτό κανένας παλιά; Ίσως γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο να κάνεις μάθημα στους ταλαντούχους.


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2010)

Και να προσθέσω στο πιο πάνω, ότι αν δεν πιστεύαμε ότι μπορούμε να βελτιωθούμε ή να μάθουμε μόνο με την προσπάθεια, δεν θα είχαν νόημα τα self-help books, τα σεμινάρια και γενικά όλος αυτός ο κλάδος που πουλάει το ότι μπορείς να αλλάξεις τη ζωή σου (αρκεί να το θες, κι άμα δεν το καταφέρεις σημαίνει ότι δεν ήσουν αποφασιστικός, άρα πάλι εσύ φταις).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 22, 2010)

SBE said:


> Όμως, τα περισσότερα συστήματα διδασκαλίας είναι για αυτούς που έχουν ήδη μια κλίση.
> θυμάμαι στο σχολείο η δασκάλα της μουσικής μας έβαζε έναν-έναν να πούμε τον εθνικό ύμνο για να διαλέξει ποιούς θα πάρει στη χορωδία, και κόλλαγε τη ρετσινιά του παράφωνου σε όλους τους άλλους.


Δεν ξέρω αν θεωρείται ρετσινιά να είσαι παράφωνος, αλλά δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να φτιάξεις χορωδία, από το να βάλεις τα παιδιά να τραγουδήσουν κάτι για να δεις αν είναι παράφωνα. Καλώς ή κακώς, για να τραγουδάς πάνω στη σκηνή πρέπει να μην κάνεις φάλτσα.
Σε κάποιο σχολείο που δίδασκα η καθηγήτρια της Μουσικής μάλλον δεν έκανε τέτοια τεστ για τη χορωδία, με αποτέλεσμα οικτρό. Οι φάλτσες φωνές κατέστρεφαν το σύνολο, σε βαθμό που να λες "τι τη θέλουμε τη χορωδία τώρα";


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Σε κάποιο σχολείο που δίδασκα η καθηγήτρια της Μουσικής μάλλον δεν έκανε τέτοια τεστ για τη χορωδία, με αποτέλεσμα οικτρό. Οι φάλτσες φωνές κατέστρεφαν το σύνολο, σε βαθμό που να λες "τι τη θέλουμε τη χορωδία τώρα";



To ζήτημα είναι ποια είναι η εκπαιδευτική χρησιμότητα της χορωδίας, της ομάδας τέννις, της ομάδας κολύμβησης, της ομάδας μαθηματικών διαγωνισμών κλπ. 
Ο σκοπός είναι να περιλαμβάνει όλα τα παιδια που ενδιαφέρονται για τη συγκεκριμενη ασχολία ή να φτιάξει ομάδα για αγώνες; 
Να αναδείξει τον δάσκαλο ή το σχολείο; Ή να καλλιεργήσει τους μαθητές;
Εγώ είμαι υπερ της συμμετοχής και της σωστής διδασκαλίας. Η δασκάλα της χορωδίας ας έβαζε κάτω τους δυο φάλτσους κι ας τους έκανε εντατικά μαθήμα μέχρι να τα πουν σωστά. Ή ας διάλεγε τραγουδια μεσα στις δυνατότητες των μαθητών.
Αν αντί για χορωδία, σπορ κλπ ήταν περίπτωση όποιο παιδάκι δεν κόβει ίσια με το ψαλίδι εξαιρείται από το μάθημα της χαρτοκοπτικής δεν θα το συζητουσαμε καν. 

ΥΓ Ειδικά για το θεμα της χορωδίας, μερικά χρόνια αργότερα πήγα σε μαθήματα singing for the tone deaf και ανακάλυψα ότι μπορώ να τραγουδήσω χωρίς παραφωνίες. Όλοι μας μπορούσαμε, γιατί ειχαμε πολύ υπομονετική δασκάλα που πίστευε ότι μπορεί να μη γίνει κανείς επαγγελματίας, αλλά μπορεί να τραγουδάει σωστά και να το φχαριστιέται. Η μέθοδός της ενδιαφέρουσα: Σε έβαζε να αισθανθείς από που παράγεις ήχο. Έτσι το μισό μάθημα γινόταν ξάπλα στο πάτωμα (για να αισθανόμαστε τις ταλαντώσεις στην πλάτη). Και σου έλεγε π.χ. ότι στις ψηλές νότες θα αισθανθείς το διάφραγμα της μύτης να ταλαντώνεται. Μου λένε έτσι διδάσκουν τους κωφάλαλους να μιλάνε. Έμαθα πολλά παραδοσιακά αγγλόφωνα τραγούδια, και ροκ και κάντρι και πρόσεξα ότι άκουγα πλέον αλλιώς τη μουσική. 
Η ανηψιά μου έχει πρόβλημα με την ακοή της, δεν ακούει χαμηλές νότες. Τουλάχιστον γλυτώνει απο τα φρικτά μπάσα των μεγαφώνων. ΟΚ, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να γίνει επαγγελματίας, αλλα γιατί να μην συμμετέχει σε χορωδία αμα θέλει;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2010)

Ξεχνάς μια πολύ σημαντική παράμετρο: το φάλτσο παιδάκι που θα μπει στη χορωδία υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να καθυστερεί το μάθημα και να στερεί από το πολύ ταλαντούχο παιδάκι τη δυνατότητα να προοδεύσει και να επικεντρωθεί στην καλλιέργεια του ταλέντου του. Το φάλτσο παιδάκι μπορεί να είναι πολύ καλός ζωγράφος-τι να κάνουμε, δε γίνεται να έχουμε όλοι τα ίδια ταλέντα.

Συνοψίζοντας, άλλο να έχουν όλοι πρόσβαση σε όλους τους τομείς του επιστητού για να ανακαλύψουν αν σε κάτι έχουν ταλέντο, και άλλο να ασχολούνται αμέτι μουχαμέτι με κάτι το οποίο ξεπερνά τις δυνατότητές τους, εκτός και αν το κάνουν ερασιτεχνικά, χωρίς δηλαδή να επιβαρύνουν κάποιον άλλο (όπως δηλαδή κάνω εγώ μαθήματα φωνητικής το τελευταίο τρίμηνο), οπότε πάσο.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 22, 2010)

Έτσι όπως το είδα εγώ, το ζουμί του άρθρου δεν είναι τόσο πολύ η υπερεξειδίκευση ή έστω η εξειδίκευση σε έναν τομέα, όσο οι δυνατότητες του ανθρώπου, η εργασία, η επιμονή και η έννοια του ταλέντου. Παρόλο που δεν αρνούμαι τη σημασία και την ύπαρξη του ταλέντου, έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον το γεγονός ότι πολλά πράγματα μπορούν να καλλιεργηθούν με επιμονή και να αντισταθμίσουν τα διάφορα φάλτσα. Η σφαιρικότητα της εκπαίδευσης είναι σαφώς αναγκαία, αλλά το κλειδί της επιτυχίας -αν αυτή μας ενδιαφέρει- παραμένει η μονομερής επιμονή σε κάτι μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως, όπως άλλωστε λίγο ως πολύ ξέρουμε όλοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 22, 2010)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Ειδικά για το θεμα της χορωδίας, μερικά χρόνια αργότερα πήγα σε μαθήματα singing for the tone deaf και ανακάλυψα ότι μπορώ να τραγουδήσω χωρίς παραφωνίες. Όλοι μας μπορούσαμε, γιατί ειχαμε πολύ υπομονετική δασκάλα που πίστευε ότι μπορεί να μη γίνει κανείς επαγγελματίας, αλλά μπορεί να τραγουδάει σωστά και να το φχαριστιέται. Η μέθοδός της ενδιαφέρουσα: Σε έβαζε να αισθανθείς από που παράγεις ήχο. Έτσι το μισό μάθημα γινόταν ξάπλα στο πάτωμα (για να αισθανόμαστε τις ταλαντώσεις στην πλάτη). Και σου έλεγε π.χ. ότι στις ψηλές νότες θα αισθανθείς το διάφραγμα της μύτης να ταλαντώνεται. Μου λένε έτσι διδάσκουν τους κωφάλαλους να μιλάνε. Έμαθα πολλά παραδοσιακά αγγλόφωνα τραγούδια, και ροκ και κάντρι και πρόσεξα ότι άκουγα πλέον αλλιώς τη μουσική.


Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά, αλλά σου θυμίζω ότι το υποχρεωτικό μάθημα της Μουσικής είναι μία ώρα τη βδομάδα για όλα τα παιδιά του Γυμνασίου, μηδενός εξαιρουμένου, ενώ η εξάσκηση της χορωδίας γίνεται σε άλλες ώρες, μπορεί και εκτός ωρών διδασκαλίας. Δεν είναι κάτι υποχρεωτικό, και απευθύνεται μόνο στα παιδιά που μπορούν να τραγουδήσουν. Όπως δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να καθίσουν όλα τα παιδιά μετά το τέλος των μαθημάτων και να κάνουν προπόνηση στον στίβο, αλλά μόνο αυτά που έχουν κάποια έφεση στα αθλητικά.


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι έχουμε βγει από το θέμα, αλλά δεν πειράζει (ίσως). 

Απαντώντας και στην Παλάβρα, δεν πιστεύω ότι η σχολική χορωδία είναι το κατάλληλο μέρος για να καλλιεργηθεί το ταλέντο των καλλίφωνων μαθητών. Να εντοπιστεί, ναι. Να αναδειχτεί και να καλλιεργηθεί, όχι. Αλλιώς το σχολείο θα ήταν ωδείο, αθλητικός σύλλογος, σχολή χορού, σκακιστική σχολή κλπ. 

Επίσης δεν είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου σκοπός του σχολείου να διαχωρίζει τους μαθητές σε καλούς στο Χ, κακούς στο Υ και να τονίζει τις διαφορές αυτές. Εγώ στο σχολείο μου δεν άκουσα ποτέ κανέναν να λέει δεν πειράζει που δεν είσαι στην παρέλαση, τα πας καλά στα μαθηματικά. Ή δεν πειράζει που δεν είσαι στη χορωδία, έχεις καλό βαθμό στα αρχαία. Αντιθέτως άκουγα «δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις το άλλο». Ίσως και να έφταιγε ο τρόπος που το σερβίριζαν. 

Από την άλλη είχα μια πραγματικά φωτισμένη δασκάλα τεχνικών, που την είχαμε έξι χρόνια και κάποια εποχή μας έκανε και τα πολιτιστικά. Αυτή η γυναίκα είχε κάθε χρόνο ένα στόχο και προσπαθούσε να φτάσουν όλοι αυτό τον στόχο. Τη μια χρονιά ο στόχος ήταν να μάθουμε συνδυασμούς χρωμάτων, την άλλη να μάθουμε να βλέπουμε σινεμά, την άλλη να αναλύουμε έναν τυχαίο πίνακα κλπκλπ. Μικρός, εφικτός στόχος και δούλευε μόνο γι' αυτόν όλη τη χρονιά. Μια χρονιά κάναμε έκθεση ζωγραφικής στο πολιτιστικό κέντρο του Δήμου. Μας ζήτησε να φέρουμε ό,τι είχαμε φτιάξει στο μάθημα ή στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μας για να διαλέξει. Φρόντισε να διαλέξει ένα έργο από κάθε παιδί, δεν άφησε κανέναν απ'έξω. Από τους ταλαντούχους δύο, τρία ή οχτώ (ναι, έγινε κι αυτό). 

Σε πολλά σχολεία εδώ π.χ. έχουν σε κάθε τρίμηνο κι από ένα θεατρικό έργο, στο οποίο συμμετέχουν όλα τα παιδιά που θέλουν να συμμετάσχουν. Δεν πάει ο θεατής να δει τα αυριανά Όσκαρ, σχολική παράσταση είναι. Δεν είναι όλα τα παιδιά ταλαντούχα. Είναι όμως τα παιδιά που ενδιαφέρονται να συμμετάσχουν και επιβραβεύονται για τη συμμετοχή τους. 

Δεν πιστεύω ότι το σχολείο πρέπει να αποκλείει μαθητές από τις σχολικές δραστηριότητες ακόμα κι αν αυτές γίνονται σε ώρες εκτός διδασκαλίας. Ειδικά αν αυτές οι δραστηριότητες συνδέονται με τη βαθμολογία στο αντίστοιχο μάθημα. 
Σ' εμάς π.χ. όποιος ήταν στη χορωδία μπορούσε να κοιμάται όρθιος στο μάθημα της μουσικής και να ξέρει ότι θα πάρει είκοσι. Δεν πα να διάβαζες για το τι είναι λάιτ μοτίφ και πόσα ημιτόνια έχει ένας τόνος, ποτέ δεν έπαιρνες 20, ήταν μόνο για τη χορωδία. Δεν διαχώριζε η δασκάλα την επιπλέον δραστηριότητα από το μάθημα, ενώ στα γαλλικά π.χ. ίδιο βαθμό έπαιρνα κι εγώ που έκανα γαλλικά εκτός σχολείου από μικρή και ήμουνα πιο προχωρημένη, ίδιο κι η φίλη μου που τα έμαθε στο σχολείο.

Και, ναι, θα ήθελα πολύ κάποια μέρα να δω σε παρέλαση σχολική παιδί με αναπηρικό καροτσάκι- όχι σημαιοφόρο, αλλά με τους άλλους, από πίσω. Εκεί πραγματικά θα έχουμε ξεπεράσει τις διακρίσεις.


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Παρόλο που δεν αρνούμαι τη σημασία και την ύπαρξη του ταλέντου, έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον το γεγονός ότι πολλά πράγματα μπορούν να καλλιεργηθούν με επιμονή και να αντισταθμίσουν τα διάφορα φάλτσα.


Και εντός θέματος...
Κυριολεκτικά, όπως το παράδειγμα που έδωσα με το τραγούδι. Η μέθοδος διδασκαλίας και το ότι φυσικά υπήρχε διάθεση για επιμονή, αντιστάθμισε τα κυριολεκτικά φάλτσα. 



Ambrose said:


> Η σφαιρικότητα της εκπαίδευσης είναι σαφώς αναγκαία, αλλά το κλειδί της επιτυχίας -αν αυτή μας ενδιαφέρει- παραμένει η μονομερής επιμονή σε κάτι μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως, όπως άλλωστε λίγο ως πολύ ξέρουμε όλοι.


Στον κλάδο μου αυτοί που έχουν γίνει φίρμες δεν είναι απαραιτήτως οι καλύτεροι επιστήμονες, οι πιο εφευρετικοί ερευνητές ή αυτοί που δουλεύουν πιο πολλές ώρες. Είναι κυρίως αυτοί που μπορούν να παίζουν στο σύστημα, να δέχονται προσβολές και απόρριψη και να μην παίρνουν χαμπάρι, δηλαδή αυτοί που μπορούν να επιμένουν, να επιμένουν, να επιμένουν και γενικώς αυτοί που έχουν ιδιότητες που δεν τις διδασκόμαστε και δεν τις εκτιμάμε όσο θα έπρεπε.


----------

